# EOI logged with 60 points for Systems Analyst (ANZSCO Systems Analyst)



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I am a Systems Analyst (ANZSCO code 261112 - Systems Analysts )

I have logged my EOI with 60 on 01/09/2014 for visa 189. Any idea about, how long it will take for an invitation? Please anyone who is familiar with current invitation trends, give me a hint.

I saw on the SkillSelect website that this skillset a lot of people applying? How long will I be waiting till they invite me?

Please help.

Cheers,


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

Any comments guys?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

According to the latest *published* SkillSelect invitation Round (Aug 11th), the current cut-off for 2611 Occupations (Including Systems Analyst) is 60, the cut-off date of effect (as of August 11th) is 29/10/2013 12:17pm, which means, you are in for a long wait buddy.

Word of advice, try to re-assess as Analyst Programmer (261311), their cut-off is also 60, however their cut-off date of effect (as of August 11th) is 4/07/2014 10:09pm. 


Another way is to try to squeeze five points out of anywhere. IELTS, Partner points, or even credentialed community language. But I think a re-assessment as Analyst Programmer is way easier, and the two jobs are very well related


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Round results 

SkillSelect - 11 August round results


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

For reference's sake, Systems Analyst's cut-off as of January 13th round (7 months before August 11th referenced above) was 23/09/2013 1.13 pm. So in almost seven months it moved by one month and six days. Does not look promising to me to be honest.


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> According to the latest *published* SkillSelect invitation Round (Aug 11th), the current cut-off for 2611 Occupations (Including Systems Analyst) is 60, the cut-off date of effect (as of August 11th) is 29/10/2013 12:17pm, which means, you are in for a long wait buddy.
> 
> Word of advice, try to re-assess as Analyst Programmer (261311), their cut-off is also 60, however their cut-off date of effect (as of August 11th) is 4/07/2014 10:09pm.
> 
> ...


thanks man! thats the advice i wanna hear. btw how do i get re accessed at ACS? Do i need to pay again?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> thanks man! thats the advice i wanna hear. btw how do i get re accessed at ACS? Do i need to pay again?


As per ACS Website

"Applicants can also apply for a review application to be assessed under a different ANZSCO code after 
the original assessment is finalised.
Can I lodge 2 applications at once with 2 different ANZSCO nominations?
You can only have 1 active application at a time. After your original application is finalised, you will be 
able to submit a Review application to be assessed under a different ANZSCO code. 
For additional information, please refer to the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants"


Review costs $395 AUD


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> As per ACS Website
> 
> "Applicants can also apply for a review application to be assessed under a different ANZSCO code after
> the original assessment is finalised.
> ...



thankyou so much! i needed this the most now.


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> As per ACS Website
> 
> "Applicants can also apply for a review application to be assessed under a different ANZSCO code after
> the original assessment is finalised.
> ...


May I know where you get all this information?

I am aware that they can use the previous documents that I submitted. Can I change the document and submit again?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> May I know where you get all this information?
> 
> I am aware that they can use the previous documents that I submitted. Can I change the document and submit again?
> 
> Thanks


SkillSelect information URL was mentioned already. ACS info

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/after-your-assessment/review-and-appeal

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/costs-and-charges


No idea about changing the document to be honest, but you can always write to them asking and they will reply


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> May I know where you get all this information?
> 
> I am aware that they can use the previous documents that I submitted. Can I change the document and submit again?
> 
> Thanks


I got the link for reaccessment already. Thanks.

Just wondering if I can change the documents and submit again?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> I got the link for reaccessment already. Thanks.
> 
> Just wondering if I can change the documents and submit again?


One thing though. It's a*ss*ess, a*ss*essment, and rea*ss*essment. Not a*cc*ess or rea*cc*essment 


Why do you need to change documents?


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> As per ACS Website
> 
> "Applicants can also apply for a review application to be assessed under a different ANZSCO code after
> the original assessment is finalised.
> ...


Now I have an issue. The re assessment date is limited to 60 days after my assessment. 

So now should I submit an new application?

Cheers,
Lawrence


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> Now I have an issue. The re assessment date is limited to 60 days after my assessment.
> 
> So now should I submit an new application?
> 
> ...



Reassessment under a different ANZSCO code OR state sponsorship OR find a way to get 5 points ....... Otherwise you will get stuck in eternal System Analyst 189 Limbo


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Reassessment under a different ANZSCO code OR state sponsorship OR find a way to get 5 points ....... Otherwise you will get stuck in eternal System Analyst 189 Limbo


I will do a new ACS accessment again.

I would like to ask about state sponsorship. How do i do it? Can enlighten me?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> I will do a new ACS accessment again.
> 
> I would like to ask about state sponsorship. How do i do it? Can enlighten me?


you find a state that is sponsoring applicants with your ANZSCO Code, check what are the state additional requirements, submit a request through the EOI for visa 190, and if they nominate you, you get the invite to apply for the visa.


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> you find a state that is sponsoring applicants with your ANZSCO Code, check what are the state additional requirements, submit a request through the EOI for visa 190, and if they nominate you, you get the invite to apply for the visa.


Hi TheExpatriate,

Is there other ways for me to increase my points of 60? Example: my wife is graduate. does this help?

I want to try all means. I am getting my ACS re assessed, applying for VISA190. What else?

Cheers,


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> 
> Is there other ways for me to increase my points of 60? Example: my wife is graduate. does this help?
> 
> ...


1- If you speak a community language, and can pass the test by NAATI as a Paraprofessional Translator or a Paraprofessional Interpreter either from/to this language to/from English.

2- Visa 190 

3- IELTS 

4- If your wife's occupation is on the SOL, can score 6 across all four bands in IELTS and has a positive assessment from her occupation's assessment authority 

Any of the above can land you 5 points except IELTS, which can land you 10 points


----------



## Rinsuio (Sep 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> According to the latest *published* SkillSelect invitation Round (Aug 11th), the current cut-off for 2611 Occupations (Including Systems Analyst) is 60, the cut-off date of effect (as of August 11th) is 29/10/2013 12:17pm, which means, you are in for a long wait buddy.
> 
> Word of advice, try to re-assess as Analyst Programmer (261311), their cut-off is also 60, however their cut-off date of effect (as of August 11th) is 4/07/2014 10:09pm.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I'm new to the forum and have just lodged my EOI for recently. Does cut off date mean that they will not send out invites for that occupation until AFTER the mentioned date?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Rinsuio said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the forum and have just lodged my EOI for recently. Does cut off date mean that they will not send out invites for that occupation until AFTER the mentioned date?


no, it means the last person who received an invite was there in the queue since that date


----------



## Rinsuio (Sep 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> no, it means the last person who received an invite was there in the queue since that date


Thanks a lot. I just realised it's backdated. If the cut off point was 60 and the cut off date was 27/10/2013, and somebody submits an application with 70 points under the same skill select, will the still go according to date submitted or points trumps submission date? Thank you so much for answering all the questions. Feeling so anxious at this point and trying to see if I should redo my IELTS to try and score 20 points.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Rinsuio said:


> Thanks a lot. I just realised it's backdated. If the cut off point was 60 and the cut off date was 27/10/2013, and somebody submits an application with 70 points under the same skill select, will the still go according to date submitted or points trumps submission date? Thank you so much for answering all the questions. Feeling so anxious at this point and trying to see if I should redo my IELTS to try and score 20 points.


points trump submission. the way it is, let's say they have 100 invitations to dispense on today's round, the cut-off score is 60, they will first open the door, let anyone with higher than 60 points in, if those higher than 60 are more than 100, then they will sort them by score first and submission date second, then let the first 100 in.

If those >60 points are <100 persons, then they will let them ALL in. Suppose they were 68 persons with more than 60, then they will let in the oldest 32 with 60 points, then refresh the cut-off date to be that of the last of them all.


----------



## Anitha Rengachari (Jul 16, 2014)

HI ,
I dont exactly understand what the below means (about cut off ) , 

According to the latest published SkillSelect invitation Round (Aug 11th), the current cut-off for 2611 Occupations (Including Systems Analyst) is 60, the cut-off date of effect (as of August 11th) is 29/10/2013 12:17pm, which means, you are in for a long wait buddy.


I have got ACS assessment for Systems Analyst and planning to write IELTS in next month. 
The next step would be to apply for EOI. So Please advise me. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Anitha Rengachari said:


> HI ,
> I dont exactly understand what the below means (about cut off ) ,
> 
> According to the latest published SkillSelect invitation Round (Aug 11th), the current cut-off for 2611 Occupations (Including Systems Analyst) is 60, the cut-off date of effect (as of August 11th) is 29/10/2013 12:17pm, which means, you are in for a long wait buddy.
> ...


what is your total score (without IELTS) ?


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> According to the latest *published* SkillSelect invitation Round (Aug 11th), the current cut-off for 2611 Occupations (Including Systems Analyst) is 60, the cut-off date of effect (as of August 11th) is 29/10/2013 12:17pm, which means, you are in for a long wait buddy.
> 
> Word of advice, try to re-assess as Analyst Programmer (261311), their cut-off is also 60, however their cut-off date of effect (as of August 11th) is 4/07/2014 10:09pm.
> 
> ...



Hi TheExpatriate,

Need you advice. I am thinking of changing to 261312 - Developer Programmer. Where can I see if it popular?

Example: You stated: try to re-assess as Analyst Programmer (261311), their cut-off is also 60, however their cut-off date of effect (as of August 11th) is 4/07/2014 10:09pm

Where do I get such information?

Thanks!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> Hi TheExpatriate, Need you advice. I am thinking of changing to 261312 - Developer Programmer. Where can I see if it popular? Example: You stated: try to re-assess as Analyst Programmer (261311), their cut-off is also 60, however their cut-off date of effect (as of August 11th) is 4/07/2014 10:09pm Where do I get such information? Thanks!


 Same as Analyst Programmer. Both are in the 2613 occupation group and accordingly your wait will be much less. Information in the SkillSelect link in an earlier comment

On Jan 13th it was 14/8/2013, so in seven months it moved by 11 months. It is moving pretty fast


----------



## Rinsuio (Sep 3, 2014)

Guys, sorry I posted on a different thread and realised it was no longer active. If I have 65 points for System Analysts, are chances good or should I retake my IELTS? I scored 9.0 on both reading and listening, 8.5 on speaking and 7.0 on writing hence why I ended up with only 10 points. Would it be wise to spend money on IELTS again or will 65 points be sufficient? Thank you for any replies.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Rinsuio said:


> Guys, sorry I posted on a different thread and realised it was no longer active. If I have 65 points for System Analysts, are chances good or should I retake my IELTS? I scored 9.0 on both reading and listening, 8.5 on speaking and 7.0 on writing hence why I ended up with only 10 points. Would it be wise to spend money on IELTS again or will 65 points be sufficient? Thank you for any replies.


with the current situation and IF cut-off remains at 60, you'd get an immediate invitation on the very next round which will take place on Sep 8th (if you lodge your EOI before that date) ..... 

up till last round cut-off remained at 60 points

SkillSelect - 29 August 2014 round results


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> with the current situation and IF cut-off remains at 60, you'd get an immediate invitation on the very next round which will take place on Sep 8th (if you lodge your EOI before that date) .....
> 
> up till last round cut-off remained at 60 points
> 
> SkillSelect - 29 August 2014 round results


hi Rinsuio

let me know if you got it.

Thanks!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> hi Rinsuio
> 
> let me know if you got it.
> 
> Thanks!


he would definitely get it, unless cut-off is raised to 65 or higher

I was in a similar position, and I jumped the queue and got the invitation before people waiting for 5 months, just because my score was higher than cut-off


----------



## Rinsuio (Sep 3, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> hi Rinsuio
> 
> let me know if you got it.
> 
> Thanks!


Will do! I've been quite lucky so far. ACS acknowledged within 4 working days. I was shocked so fingers crossed on the EOI.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Rinsuio said:


> Will do! I've been quite lucky so far. ACS acknowledged within 4 working days. I was shocked so fingers crossed on the EOI.


if ur IELTS is ready as well as ur ACS, do the EOI ASAP, and come back with the good news in 3 days !


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> he would definitely get it, unless cut-off is raised to 65 or higher
> 
> I was in a similar position, and I jumped the queue and got the invitation before people waiting for 5 months, just because my score was higher than cut-off


in other words. i just need 5 more pts to be able to jump queue! am i right?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> in other words. i just need 5 more pts to be able to jump queue! am i right?


yes sir

if you are higher than the cut-off, you jump the queue


----------



## Rinsuio (Sep 3, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> hi Rinsuio
> 
> let me know if you got it.
> 
> Thanks!


I got the invite today Try to get your additional 5 points soon!


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

Rinsuio said:


> I got the invite today Try to get your additional 5 points soon!


Congrats!!


----------



## LawLeePop (Jun 17, 2014)

Rinsuio said:


> Will do! I've been quite lucky so far. ACS acknowledged within 4 working days. I was shocked so fingers crossed on the EOI.


I am suprised ACS is so fast for your case. I waited 3 mths for mine. Lucky you! When you apply for your ACS?


----------



## Rinsuio (Sep 3, 2014)

LawLeePop said:


> I am suprised ACS is so fast for your case. I waited 3 mths for mine. Lucky you! When you apply for your ACS?


Lodged Jul 18, 2014. Assessment passed on Jul 23, 2014.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

rinsuio said:


> i got the invite today:d try to get your additional 5 points soon!


told you so !


----------



## Rinsuio (Sep 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> told you so !


You were definitely spot on. Thanks for all your advices  Now comes to mountain of documentations to prepare for Visa lodging. Is it common to fail visa application?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Rinsuio said:


> You were definitely spot on. Thanks for all your advices  Now comes to mountain of documentations to prepare for Visa lodging. Is it common to fail visa application?


unless you lied on your EOI, overclaimed experience, have some serious medical condition, fail to get PCCs, or pose a threat to Australian security, you will NOT fail. Don't worry and do not make yourself feel paranoid


----------



## Rinsuio (Sep 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> unless you lied on your EOI, overclaimed experience, have some serious medical condition, fail to get PCCs, or pose a threat to Australian security, you will NOT fail. Don't worry and do not make yourself feel paranoid


Aye aye!


----------



## mins (Aug 11, 2014)

*Timeline*

How is the distribution of EOI quota managed between ICT Business Analysts and ICT System Analysts please ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mins said:


> How is the distribution of EOI quota managed between ICT Business Analysts and ICT System Analysts please ?


No idea, but you can check the SkillSelect invitations history to see how many invitations were issued per cycle and try to infer something from it


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

mins said:


> How is the distribution of EOI quota managed between ICT Business Analysts and ICT System Analysts please ?


The quota is combined for both category, and based on the number of EOI it goes with the maximum points


----------

